# Guess What The Blockage Was...



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Care to guess what we got back on the cable?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Well since the pipe is root proof then it was definitely not roots. Was it tampons?


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Roots!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Baby Wipes.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

this thing...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> this thing...
> 
> Bizzare Creature Found In North Carolina Sewer - YouTube


A little salt and pepper and a saltine, and lunch is served !:laughing:


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

They can't even spell the word proof. How good could the pipe be?


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

a large amount of roots


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> this thing...
> 
> Bizzare Creature Found In North Carolina Sewer - YouTube



THAT is freaking me out.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

marktoo said:


> that is freaking me out.


yup!!!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

K...is that real and if so, wtf is it?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> K...is that real and if so, wtf is it?


 
its real, there Tubifex Worms,,great for fishing :laughing:


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

looked like footage from Katie Couric's colonoscopy


----------

